# 2020 Haunt season during covid...



## GhostshipManistee

hows everyone adapting social distancing to their haunt?
just thinking about it has been somewhat daunting.
simple stuff like..oh...we cant do a maze because people reach out in the dark to touch stuff....oh...how do we sanitize costumes every night...oh...we cant have stuff that hangs down in people faces etc.

hows everyone approaching the 2020 haunt season


----------



## RoxyBlue

We do a yard display for one day only that is not a walk-through (or at least isn’t supposed to be), so there are minimal to no issues with anyone coming into contact with anything. The only process we need to adapt is passing out candy - my current thought is to dump it in a bowl and use tongs or wear gloves to handle it. We’ll likely have to set up a candy distribution spot away from the front door to help with the social distancing thing.

It’s entirely possible that trick-or-treating will be cancelled this year, depending on local circumstances, but we should still be able to decorate for the holiday.


----------



## Death's Door

Trying to get a plan in place but like everything else with Covid, we will probably have day-by-day updates from the states about Halloween when the time comes. 

I already was thinking of a face mask to make to go with my outfit and I do wear gloves (cloth). I will just have to wear black latex gloves. The candy I'm not worried about but I usually give each TOT a glowstick which I put together the night before to give out. I might have to nix the glowsticks. To be determined. 

I also do a yard display and usually no one touches anything. I might add chains to each side of the walkway to as an added precaution. Sometimes they like to "pet" Wolfie or have their picture taken with him. 

Another situation that I have is when the TOTers come up the walkway and steps it bunches up when I get a surge. I always have that problem because TOTers are coming up to the door while others are trying to get down the steps safety. I'm always trying to direct the TOTers traffic so no one falls/trips or the little ones get safety down. I was thinking of making a sign to remind of social distancing or just being on the sidewalk so on one has to come up the steps/walkway. I don't have an alternative route as to usher the TOTers in a different direction once they get their candy. Another fact is that there are not a lot of people practicing the 6-feet distance. That went out the window a week before Memorial Day weekend. I've been dealing with that every time I go to the supermarkets. 


Even it we don't have TOTers, I still intend to have a display and celebrate.


----------



## corey872

Just a walk-up yard haunt here and average numbers of ToT's in the teens with one block-buster year hitting the low 20's, so no real reason there could not be *plenty* of social distancing.

Though I could see several reasons for issues:

Town could just 'cancel' Halloween - they have already canceled the 4th of July celebrations, and banned fireworks years ago. Though I'm sure individuals will still celebrate... with fireworks.

Going to a strangers house and taking candy? Well, we braved the razor blade apples, cyanide candy bars and hypodermic needle popcorn when I was a kid... makes deadly virus seem almost tame by comparison.

Either way, I will still set things up - though have been scaling back in years past, anyway. It is actually somewhat refreshing to just chuck a non-working/busted prop in the trash and move on with the rest of the set-up vs pulling my hair out over every minute detail that which probably doesn't amount to much in the grand scheme, anyway.


----------



## Rahnefan

This is the exact thread I was hoping to find today, so thank you for asking and starting the discussion, GhostshipManistee.

I like to put candy and goodies into brown paper bags anyway, because you can brand or decorate them, and it keeps anyone from needing to grab a handful of stuff. Granted, it's not ideal, but if done a week in advance or so, it should be safe. I have not left home in so...very...long. But there will be no games or wheel spinning this year I guess, which really bites.

Really, really hoping it doesn't get cancelled this year. Not only is it on a weekend but it's a blue moon Halloween, which only happens every 19 years.


----------



## Acurr

We thought long and hard. Usually we have a yard that people are welcome to go through, a mausoleum they who through with a mini maze with pitch dark ceiling hangings, popcorn machine and balloons. 
I wanted to do more than just putting masks on everything 😞. I came up with incorporating all our yard decorations in a 9 hole putt putt course. We are in healthcare, so will sani wipe the clubs between users, we have several hundred balls from a previous prop, gloves on for everything and clearly defined paths with lights. Hopefully we hit all the marks. Even if they "cancel" Halloween, especially since it's a Saturday, I don't think everyone will stay home, but it may be a light year for TOTs.


----------



## Headless

Yes we are also thinking about whether we will go ahead with our Scouts fundraiser this year. We will definitely have to change our layout and not go with the shredding hanging plastic we usually use to divide up the scenes. Social distancing will only be a problem as everyone lines up because we limit the number of TOTs inside at any one time to allow the scares to work and reset. But it is a whole new world, so who knows by October what we'll be doing.


----------



## corey872

Acurr said:


> ... Even if they "cancel" Halloween, especially since it's a Saturday, I don't think everyone will stay home...


You bring up a good point, possibly deserving of its own thread...

What are the legal aspects if:

- We, as haunters, setting things up - especially any sort of walk-through, interactive props, activities, etc
- At some point in time the governing body 'cancels Halloween' 
- ToTs still show up and we interact with them in any manner other than to say 'go home'.

Seems at a minimum, this might result in a 'shut down' from the government? (We've had other instances reported of haunts being shut down due to various other reasons.) Moving up the ladder - could it result in a fine due to violating emergency orders? Opening up to a lawsuit if someone were to get sick in the few weeks following attending your haunt (whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt), up to/including a major lawsuit if someone were to become seriously ill or die in the weeks following. (again - whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt)

It seems in the lawsuit happy / zero personal responsibility culture of today, it would be very easy for someone to single out an 'illegal' haunt as the source of their troubles and file a lawsuit. Once that happens, even 'winning' the suit may feel like loosing, overall?

Possibly keep an eye open as to how local bars, restaurants, etc are handled for operating during a forced shutdown?

I don't know all the answers... just thinking out loud...on the old typewriter, here!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Good points, corey. Even with a yard display, someone could claim a haunter was putting others at risk by setting up the legal equivalent of an “attractive nuisance”.


----------



## Sblanck

My neighbors have asked that I decorate. I just have a cemetery and typically kids walk up to the door. This year I am thinking pre-portioned bags of candy on a table at the end of my driveway. I think it would be cool to bookend the table with coffins and skeletons inside. Also adding a speaker so I can use a wireless mic to talk to folks in a creepy voice. I wish I had the funds for a skull that moved with my voice. Alas, a speaker hidden in one of the coffins will be good enough.


----------



## Death's Door

Even with the 4th of July events that were cancelled, I still put up decorations - of course, nothing like my Halloween display. 

If TOTing was cancelled, I would still put up a display - maybe not as elaborate outside. Halloween always takes a hit with some degree of negativity and I don't want to draw that kind of attention and give the oppressors any more nitpicking/reasons to point this out. 

But, as I always said from the beginning, I decorate for myself to celebrate the Holiday that I love the most. All else is an added bonus. I decorate the inside of my house first so I can enjoy that regardless of the weather or theft. 

I'm sure if there will be any TOTing, each state/city would have guidelines to follow.


----------



## fontgeek

I think for safety sake, the best route for distributing candy is for you, the host, to drop the candy, gift, etc. into the TOT's container. If you are offering a selection, then you can let them tell you which one they want, but YOU do all the handling. I'd be wearing gloves, something very visible, while doing it. The fact that the TOT's tend to touch everything within reach is a potential nightmare on its own. If they knock on your door, ring a doorbell, it's just an open invitation to spread the virus. Maybe having a display that is only seen/scene from the sidewalk with the candy distributor being right there to do their thing. It may not be as rewarding for you or them, but nobody will thank you if you end up spreading the virus. For some of us, catching that virus would be a death penalty.


----------



## Acurr

You bring up a good point, possibly deserving of its own thread...

What are the legal aspects if:

- We, as haunters, setting things up - especially any sort of walk-through, interactive props, activities, etc
- At some point in time the governing body 'cancels Halloween' 
- ToTs still show up and we interact with them in any manner other than to say 'go home'.

Seems at a minimum, this might result in a 'shut down' from the government? (We've had other instances reported of haunts being shut down due to various other reasons.) Moving up the ladder - could it result in a fine due to violating emergency orders? Opening up to a lawsuit if someone were to get sick in the few weeks following attending your haunt (whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt), up to/including a major lawsuit if someone were to become seriously ill or die in the weeks following. (again - whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt)

It seems in the lawsuit happy / zero personal responsibility culture of today, it would be very easy for someone to single out an 'illegal' haunt as the source of their troubles and file a lawsuit. Once that happens, even 'winning' the suit may feel like loosing, overall?

Possibly keep an eye open as to how local bars, restaurants, etc are handled for operating during a forced shutdown?

I don't know all the answers... just thinking out loud...on the old typewriter, here![/QUOTE]

True, there are litigious happy people out there, but i counter that they were endangered first by being allowed to TOT in the 1st place. If there is a strict stay at home again, we probably will cancel any overt activity, but still decorate. Short of a full stay at home order, I say enter at own risk! We will do our part for safety, and we always livestream to our FB page on Halloween so we will have proof of the protocols in place. It's all we can do. Someone could sue during a normal year for anything as well &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Sblanck

fontgeek said:


> I think for safety sake, the best route for distributing candy is for you, the host, to drop the candy, gift, etc. into the TOT's container.


I have always handled candy and dropped into bags, buckets, pillowcases. this is for portion control since some kids think that "take one" means the entire bowl of candy. I also wear cotton gloves with all of my costumes. Mostly because I don't want my real skin to show and alter the perception of the character. My idea I posted previously is mostly for my safety.


----------



## WickedWino

We normally do a black light 3D walk through that guests wear plastic chromadepth glasses to see the 3D effect. We won’t be doing that this year. Even wiping the glasses between use, I don’t want to take that risk. But that’s ok, because it will allow me to use that space for some projections I’ve wanted to try. 

The cemetery will go up as usual. It’s all fenced off, so no one touches anything. I was thinking of placing jack o’lanterns at 6-8 foot intervals around the perimeter just to visually remind people of social distancing. We also have a short walk through on one side of our front yard where the pneumatic props are. I think I will still set that up and allow people to walk through there. It’s out in the open and no one touches anything. 

I liked Oak Lane Cemetery’s idea of a 6’ PVC candy delivery tube with a skull on the end. Trick it out Halloween style. I think the kids might get a kick out of catching their candy from that. 

That’s the plan so far. Ready to change at a moments notice. Fingers crossed Halloween still happens.


----------



## GOT

I'm seriously thinking of building a catapult and a target funnel. Kids put their bag under the funnel and I catapult the candy to them. Would take some engineering but should work if it is not windy. The alternative would be a crank + treadmill system. I like the catapult but there is a lot of room for failure there. I might do both for fun.


----------



## fontgeek

Sadly, I see that because of Covid-19, that even though Halloween falls on a Saturday this year, the haunts need to avoid situations where you can and will get crowds into a small, contained area. Crowded conditions are just begging to be hot spots to spread the virus. I'd advise having our haunts as walk-by situations rather than walk through or a trail to a doorway, where you would have guests crowding in and passing each other coming and going. As much as I love haunts, I can't see risking the lives of TOTs, young or old, just to put on a haunt.


----------



## 69-cat

Same here, I am watching what is happening in our area of Maryland. I am going to give it until the 1st of Sept. before I make me mind up but either way we are going to do like we have done the past 3 years. Make up small paper bags with candy (with nuts and without nuts) and hand them out. As much as I love doing this, it is not worth going to jail or being slapped with a fine.
Dave


----------



## SteveAReno

I am making some big changes this year, assuming and hoping it will not be cancelled. I have bought or made at least 10 new props for this Halloween so I hope it doesn't get cancelled! Let's hope it is almost over by then. Ths biggest change is making 4 foot high fencing out of PVC and 1X2 wood. Last year kids were climbing over the 2 foot fences and taking pictures with the props. No more. I am also going to set up lines with tape just like they do with the stores so do 6 foot social distancing around my yard haunt. Also putting up a sign with disclaimers in case anyone want to get legal on me. This year I am actually advertising my haunt on a Chicago Haunt Builders web site because many people I know are NOT putting up displays. I say the opposite- people are so tired of being cooped up, Halloween is the perfect day to get out and see the haunts- (all rules to be followed, of course!) I am lucky because we installed a new sidewalk across the from of my yard so I now have a square path the visitors can follow so they are not back tracking on others. BRING ON HALLOWEEN- I'M READY FOR 'YA!


----------



## Cemetery Wind

Lots to think about thanks all for the ideas


----------



## 69-cat

I only let groups up to 6 walk through my path so if the 10 or less is still to SOP, I am good. My problem will be staging people outside of my yard for the line that I have. I am sure everyone will be wearing a mask, so I am good there... LOL......


----------



## fontgeek

Acurr said:


> You bring up a good point, possibly deserving of its own thread...
> 
> What are the legal aspects if:
> 
> - We, as haunters, setting things up - especially any sort of walk-through, interactive props, activities, etc
> - At some point in time the governing body 'cancels Halloween'
> - ToTs still show up and we interact with them in any manner other than to say 'go home'.
> 
> Seems at a minimum, this might result in a 'shut down' from the government? (We've had other instances reported of haunts being shut down due to various other reasons.) Moving up the ladder - could it result in a fine due to violating emergency orders? Opening up to a lawsuit if someone were to get sick in the few weeks following attending your haunt (whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt), up to/including a major lawsuit if someone were to become seriously ill or die in the weeks following. (again - whether or not they were actually infected at your haunt)
> 
> It seems in the lawsuit happy / zero personal responsibility culture of today, it would be very easy for someone to single out an 'illegal' haunt as the source of their troubles and file a lawsuit. Once that happens, even 'winning' the suit may feel like loosing, overall?
> 
> Possibly keep an eye open as to how local bars, restaurants, etc are handled for operating during a forced shutdown?
> 
> I don't know all the answers... just thinking out loud...on the old typewriter, here!


True, there are litigious happy people out there, but i counter that they were endangered first by being allowed to TOT in the 1st place. If there is a strict stay at home again, we probably will cancel any overt activity, but still decorate. Short of a full stay at home order, I say enter at own risk! We will do our part for safety, and we always livestream to our FB page on Halloween so we will have proof of the protocols in place. It's all we can do. Someone could sue during a normal year for anything as well &#129335;‍♀[/QUOTE]

Given the litigious nature of ou r society, I can see somebody/anybody trying to sue for the potential contamination/spreading of the virus. And I can see parents being more likely to be willing have their kids get the view without the potential of getting ill, especially if the parents would be going through the haunt with the TOTs. Kids tend to want to touch EVERYTHING so the potential spread is even greater. Whether your city or county says no go to trick or treating as a whole, that's a whole different matter. I'd be tempted. to ask your city NOW whether that's a potential issue or not.


----------



## jdubbya

We had made the decision after last year (well before COVID was even heard of), to stop doing a walk through haunt. We drew ridiculous crowds and social distancing was impossible. Our scaled back version this year will be a yard display and a tricked out facade in the driveway that TOT's can walk up to in order to view the projection effect we have planned, and get their candy. Interesting comments in this thread. My sense is that a home haunt would/could not be liable, unless perhaps TOT was banned due to risk of the contagion being spread. I'm looking at this year in the same light as putting up a Christmas display; You do it primarily for your own enjoyment and if people want to walk past or drive by and see it, that's fine. We have no way of anticipating our numbers but think they'll drop substantially simply out of concern for safety. There will be the teens and adults who have come year to year, who will likely stop by to see what we did. The groups that come to experience a walk through will possibly just leave and not hang around once they see we've scaled back. I think we'll have a fair number of people who might stop by. We can have one of our crew in the queue line make sure people keep a distance and see to it that groups are small. Handing out treats can be achieved safely by having one person (wearing gloves) hand each TOT a piece of candy. I think keeping the crowd moving is key. We've struggled with this in some years past simply due to the numbers we had however it may be more manageable this year. One thing we've always enjoyed was having media coverage, along with having a haunt page on FB. We have tentatively planned to have the yard and driveway viewable for a few nights leading up to Halloween, allowing people who want to come and see it to do so when it's not potentially crowded. We can talk to our news friends who usually do a story on us, to include the fact that we're no longer doing a walk through but just a display. This might also curtail our numbers. I'm on vacation the week of Halloween and can flip a couple switches to light things up so it can be seen from the street or sidewalk. A lot of unknowns for this year and I think we're all going to be feeling our way to an extent.:jol:


----------



## hfozaz

A friend has spoken to his local council, basically they said he had to adhere to the current guidelines for an event holder. At the moment:
* limit maximum number of people at any one time
* social distancing markers 
* automated hand sanitizer dispenser (if they'll be touching anything)
* have a register (to record the name, date and time and contact details - phone number and/or address - of all attendees)

The rules for what is an "event" and what's just decorating your property are a little vague.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I just want to wish everyone the best Haunt season, ever....it is so difficult to decide what is the right move...do you..and hope that it is right...but live your life....please!!! (Do not forget those little TOT's that end up in your yard...please, rejoice in the season):jol::jol::jol:


----------



## time2dive

This will probably be the first time in twenty years that I don't do a Halloween event. I get 300-500 people coming through in a 4 hour window. I have a narrow, dark maze. There is no way to do Social Distancing, many people won't be wearing masks for protection. I don't want to be responsible for a cluster or hot spot. I will leave my yard decorations up but that is about it for this year unless things dramatically change.


----------



## forevermy3

Some neighbors have already expressed that I decorate, (I was going to anyway). I refuse to let COVID destroy all my Halloween fun. Will just do my usual yard display, not a walk in Haunt. And for the first time in 16 years, no Halloween Party (unless a miracle happens).
I guess we’ll need to rope off the sidewalk so TOT’ers / looky lous travel in one direction.
As for handing out Candy… I’m still at a loss. One thought was to get a Small concrete cinder tube or PVE pipe and use it as a Candy Shoot. Could be fun….
Definitely open to some thoughts of other Haunter’s


----------



## 1000thHaunt

*online treats?*

There's been a lot of discussion about this in my neighborhood (and in my house). I still plan on decorating - both because I want to and because the neighbors have been asking, however I plan on keeping my gate closed so people can't come into my haunted yard or up to the porch and door.

I've drawn up a couple of ideas for a candy delivery system - a conveyor belt, a funnel chute, a plink-o like game, but the more and more we talk about it, the more and more it feel irresponsible to be handing out candy. This probably will feel different in every neighborhood, but in mine, I think it would be frowned upon.

My solution is to set up the yard haunt per usual, but I'm spending time drawing a 4 page comic book. I'm going to upload the comic as a PDF to a website and provide a QR code on tombstones all along the fence and have "online treats" instead of candy.

To keep it from being the equivalent of handing out raisins and toothbrushes, I'm trying to make the comic really specific to our block and the neighboring streets - maybe even naming the characters after some of the neighbor kids so it feels special. Will probably do it in black and white so they can print it out and color it if they want.

What do you think? Does it sound super fun or super lame?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^I think it sounds super innovative, particularly if you’re including the kids as characters. They’ll likely still miss the candy, but what kid wouldn’t be excited about being a character in a book? I would definitely let them know ahead of time if at all possible, too, so they can be looking forward to it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

*Halloween during Covid-19*

I've been working on props, lighting, etc., to ready the outside of my house for Halloween. Lately, the people that always ask about my yearly haunt theme, or decorations have commented how unfortunate it is for their kids that Halloween won't be happening for them this year. The more comments I've heard, I started asking neighbors and others in the area, are you not letting your kids go out ToT'ing?!! Most people in my neighborhood and surrounding areas (HOa)...yes I did some foot work and Q&A, said they did not want their kids going out, getting candy from strangers, etc., and it really bummed me out. I always go all out when doing my home haunt but now I'm starting to wonder, should I even go through it all if most are not going to go out this year? I wonder if any others in the forum are having any of the same thoughts or encounters of parents not letting the kids out. Because of it being on a Saturday, Blue Moon and all that, besides the fact of no Halloween, I'm really bummed about this. The local haunts in the area are closed this year too so I can't even volunteer anywhere.


----------



## forevermy3

We are decorating for Halloween this year! 
We love that our yard brings the neighborhood together, and we believe
that in times like these, we need community to stay strong. 
Besides, I refuse to let COVID-19 ruin my Halloween fun. 
We will set up our usual yard display, but due to safety reasons,
we will NOT be having the indoor Haunt.
Boo…. I know.

I will be handing out Candy Halloween night (because I can’t disappoint the little goblins)
I’m in the process of figuring out how to hand out candy safely. I’m sure time will dictate that.
But in the meantime, I’m definitely open to some of your thoughts.


----------



## forevermy3

We are decorating for Halloween this year! 
We love that our yard brings the neighborhood together, and we believe
that in times like these, we need community to stay strong. 
Besides, I refuse to let COVID-19 ruin my Halloween fun. 
We will set up our usual yard display, but due to safety reasons,
we will NOT be having the indoor Haunt.
Boo…. I know.

I will be handing out Candy Halloween night (because I can’t disappoint the little goblins)
I’m in the process of figuring out how to hand out candy safely. I’m sure time will dictate that.
But in the meantime, I’m definitely open to some of your thoughts.


----------



## stick

I like forevermy3 above will be decorating my yard the beginning of October like normal. My neighborhood would be disappointed if I didn't I am sure of and on Halloween I will be on my porch to give out candy to anybody that shows up. I do not get that many TOTs compared to some on here, only around 70.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

After hearing from others, I think I'll put up my lighting this weekend to let others know I will be setting up. Hopefully it will draw enough attention to where people from outside the neighborhood will still come by as in previous years.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I have to admit, I considered not decorating this year.
But I too have had a number of people tell me that I need to do so.
They tell me that a lot of people in our town are looking forward to at least being able to walking or driving and to see it.
So I plan to provide them with something to see.
I hope to be able to hand out candy as well.
Will have to see how that can be worked out.


----------



## jdubbya

Yup! Decorating as usual and hoping the powers that be allow TOT or at least leave it to the discretion of the parents/homeowners whether or not to participate. We're hoping we get some TOT action on Halloween night. We can do the social distancing thing, hand out candy safely (this is really not a huge deal), and still get a few scares in. I think Halloween will be much needed and well received this year. It's been a year of cancellations and let downs for kids and parents alike. Thinking the people that decorate and hand out treats will be heros to many, and greatly appreciated by families who are looking for some sense of tradition and normalcy. If they ban TOT this year, we're going to simply put it out to as many of our friends and family as we can that they can stop by for some Halloween fun and get a treat as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Additional discussion of this issue can be found in this thread:

https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46662


----------



## graveyardmaster

*Halloween Cancelled*

Hey everyone its been years since i posted in this section...Bytheway happy Fall everyone......Do you guys think Halloween will be cancelled this year as i mean in kids Trick r Treating...whats your views on this peeps....Please stay safe and healthy guys


----------



## corey872

Whew! I thought by the title, you were reporting an official cancellation! As far as 'what if' - I've been struggling with that a bit, myself. The local government has swooped in and cancelled pretty much everything so far...4th of July, "Founders day", other large gatherings, etc. I could easily see them 'cancelling' Halloween, too.

But then what does a cancelled Halloween look like? Using the 4th of July as a template, it means no formal gatherings / celebrations, but plenty - or even more - individual parties. So if all the mass 'Trunk or Treat' gatherings get banned, does that force more individual ToTs out on the streets like the old days? That has always been the 'core' / 'traditional' Halloween for me, anyway.... individual families or small group acquaintances going door-to-door. Possibly more of that this year if kids aren't allowed to walk a block through a mall or downtown street and load up on 10 pounds of candy?

I don't know, but keeping eyes/ears open as the season draws near! Still can't believe it's already September!


----------



## GOT

Look at people’s behavior on Memorial Day, 4th or July and now Labor Day. Still mass gatherings. I believe that Halloween will be slower this year, but there will still be plenty of TOTs. At least, unlike the other holidays, everyone will be wearing a mask.
I plan to set up a fun catapult system to safely hurl candy at the kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are two more threads on this topic.

https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46662

https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46800


----------



## graveyardmaster

RoxyBlue said:


> Here are two more threads on this topic.
> 
> https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46662
> 
> https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46800


Sorry Roxyblue I should of checked before starting thread...please delete post thank you


----------



## RoxyBlue

graveyardmaster said:


> Sorry Roxyblue I should of checked before starting thread...please delete post thank you


No need - I've merged two of the threads now:jol:


----------



## hfozaz

I'm going ahead this year, but minus a few things and having a clear path to follow in and out. I'm thinking of having a table at the exit with the treats on it, with a sign "1 bag per person". I've been doing treat bags for a few years - clear cellophane bags, sealed, each with the same treats in them. 

I only get 100-150 Tots so not too much of a job to bag them up, this may not be suitable for those that get lots of ToTs.


----------



## bobby2003

I don't plan on changing anything, including handing out candy. If parents want to ruin things for their children they can be the ones listening to them complain.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

RoxyBlue said:


> Additional discussion of this issue can be found in this thread:
> 
> https://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=46662


Thanks Roxy, didn't see that one.

I read how Hershey is keeping up on statistics with different states on if they will celebrate. They've stated that since most parents will not allow their kids to go ToT'ing..."Only about one-third of U.S. parents plan on sending their kids trick-or-treating this year, according to Matt Voda, CEO of marketing analytics firm OptiMine Software. "So that's the big dilemma for candy companies - how do you overcome that potential shortfall?"
https://www.yahoo.com/news/scared-covid-19-halloween-hershey-101245621.html


----------



## Death's Door

Like the rest of you, I am in the "wait & see" phase of this pandemic. 

However, on my 5:30 a.m. walk this morning, I passed two houses on my block that had the windows decorated with lights and cutouts. One house still had the purple lights lit when I walked by. It made me feel good and even put a pep in my step. 

I will be starting the indoor decorating this weekend.


----------



## Tokwik

Add me in to the “still decorating “ crowd. We’ll still do the front yard walkthrough with a few changes but we are cancelling the indoor/backyard party. 

Shame about the party, but plenty of people have said they’re still going to show up and hang out. So I’m keeping my fingers crossed. 

Taking ideas from people online here and a couple other spots, I think we’ve settled on a decorated candy table with individual bags as well as a pvc candy shoot for those that wish to maintain more distance. 
Just wouldn’t be Halloween without the rush to build a couple last minute projects while trying to get my Axworthy up and running.


----------



## Terrormaster

And it begins...

https://abc7.com/halloween-2020-coronavirus-covid-19-los-angeles/6414973/



> Los Angeles Halloween restrictions:
> 
> *No door-to-door trick-or-treating*. Officials say "it can be very difficult to maintain proper social distancing on porches and at front doors."
> 
> *No "trunk or treating" either*. Children will similarly not be allowed to collect treats going car-to-car as an alternative to door-to-door.
> 
> *No parties*. The county says gatherings with non-household members are not allowed, not even outdoors.
> 
> *No carnivals, festivals, live entertainment or haunted houses.*
> 
> It was not immediately clear what penalties might be imposed for violations of the Halloween restrictions.
> 
> So what is allowed?
> 
> Online parties and contests for costumes or pumpkin carving, for example.
> 
> Car parades. For example, with people dressing in costume or decorating their vehicles and driving by socially distanced judges.
> 
> Halloween movie nights at drive-in theaters. Those venues already have to comply with protocols for social distancing, sanitation and the wearing of face masks.


This doesn't impact me at the moment as I'm in New England and numbers have been pretty good here (we just sent all our kids back to school in some wacky hybrid model). But it won't surprise me if this sentiment spreads.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

............and it starts. Halloween officially banned in Los Angeles. Geez, we're next I'm sure. https://news.yahoo.com/trick-treating-banned-los-angeles-112009936.html


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

..........and Halloween is back on in Los Angeles....but not recommended lol! oh boy!

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/no-trick-no-treat-halloween-180233251.html

...Halloween is 24/7.....365!!!!


----------



## goneferal

It's been a while since I've been on here. We have always had a display, no walk through, and don't get many TOTs. I am definitely setting up this year, just no candy. We will do the FM transmitter so folks can drive by and hear the spooky music. We have a cemetery fence and can actually block off the walkway. I will probably post a sign reminding people to stay apart and to not touch anything if they decide to walk by. Our neighbors down the street do a Christmas light show every year, so the neighborhood is used to way more car traffic anyway.


----------



## jdubbya

Word on the streets of Erie is that TOT is on! I'm sure they'll have some recommendations or restrictions but good to know as of now it's a go. We'll be handing out treats, safely, and can likely manage to mark off the walk in front of the house to keep some distance between people. We typically have pre-Halloween publicity courtesy of a local news channel, and they also do a live spot from our house on Halloween night but I think it's wise to nix that this year to avoid drawing a bigger crowd than necessary. We get 600-700 TOT's. Really want that down a lot! Looking forward to a fun night regardless.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I am setting up, and I sure hope parents bring their kids. So far, 2020 has been a not fun year, and those kids need magic in their lives and Halloween at my house brings magical fun in a big way. I usually have a trick or treat table set up to give out candy, but since it is impossible to "safe distance" everyone going to one table, I may just let my "Scream Team" hand out candy over the fence. (I bought matching skeleton masks for us to wear with our ghost costumes.) I do like the idea of the candy shoot that Roxy had posted, but once again, you would have the congestion of everyone trying to get to the shoot. I am still trying to come up with a safe way for kids to get their candy. I had thought about a "drive through", but I would have to shut our block down to do that, and I don't think I could get a permit to do that. No matter what, I am decorating and on Halloween night, I will have candy for the kids. Last year I had over 500 trick or treaters.....I wonder what it will be like this year?


----------



## xredge

I'll get one in at least but not sure how far I want to go this year, and wife told me not to do as much. The first 2 weekends for the Halloween camping is now 1, just doing the first as had a wedding the second. Trick or treating, costume parades and anything social is cancelled they want to decorate but nothing interactive just walk by. I put most stuff in a 10x20 shelter so it doesn't get ruined, at least this year I have a site I can go sideways with it but still not the same. At home I usually don't do much as where I live and hard to see but was planning on doing more. I personally don't see Halloween happening where I am, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Rahnefan

Do any of you know whether a fog machine (the normal kind we all use) can be used to help sanitize an area? If so, is there a way to do it that also makes fog?

I'm aware there are special foggers specifically designed for disinfecting, but that's not what I'm asking. I mean can we who generally have the swamp juice going do anything that might help kill germs etc. while we fog?

Or -- is using a fog machine right now a terrible, terrible idea? I've seen surprisingly little about this. Lots of people are going to be making fog. We kind of need to know if that's a bad idea (or maybe a good one).


----------



## goneferal

I highly doubt that it can sanitize or disinfect.



Rahnefan said:


> Do any of you know whether a fog machine (the normal kind we all use) can be used to help sanitize an area? If so, is there a way to do it that also makes fog?
> 
> I'm aware there are special foggers specifically designed for disinfecting, but that's not what I'm asking. I mean can we who generally have the swamp juice going do anything that might help kill germs etc. while we fog?
> 
> Or -- is using a fog machine right now a terrible, terrible idea? I've seen surprisingly little about this. Lots of people are going to be making fog. We kind of need to know if that's a bad idea (or maybe a good one).


----------



## hfozaz

Rahnefan said:


> Do any of you know whether a fog machine (the normal kind we all use) can be used to help sanitize an area? If so, is there a way to do it that also makes fog?


I did see somewhere selling sanitising fog fluid, I believe it did make normal fog, but it was expensive like 3 or 4 time normal fog fluid.

I don't think it would much use outdoors though unless you were able to make the fog cover everything (hard to do with wind etc).


----------



## xredge

I know I still plan on doing fog right now, but then depends on how much I really feel like doing. Ws going to do a laser swamp but since I really need to go Horizontal instead of vertical to keep people out of the 10x20 shelter per rules. The 2 lasers I used last year might not be enough but also too much as kept it contained inside not sure switching directions and haven't even thought of what to do with getting fog across it and don't have time to mess with it as I head to campground next friday and the Halloween part is the following Friday.


----------



## Rahnefan

See, what I envision is having fog come down my driveway or through the yard. I did it last year so I know the path it tends to take. I'm out in the fog with a table of treat bags, passing them via wizard staff to ToTs or cars. But what I'm hearing here is that nobody really knows so far whether fog is good, bad, or neither.


----------



## Headless

Sadly we've pulled the pin on our Scouts Fundraiser Haunted House. I'm having mixed feelings about it - on the one hand I would be devastated if we were connected with a cluster outbreak and safety is ALWAYS first with me, but on the other hand it's sad not to be going ahead after an amazing 7 years of doing this gig. I haven't yet decided if I will do a yard display for the first time. Previously we lived out in the bush and so it was a waste of time doing a yard display and most of my props were set up for the fundraiser. It's something I'm thinking about at the moment.


----------



## Tokwik

*CDC guidelines 22 Sep 2020*

So the talking heads on tv today were talking about the new CDC guidelines "against" Halloween.

So...is that true?

Let's actually look that up..
https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/holidays.html#thanksgiving

May just be my own bias in reading their guidelines, but I don't interpret it that way. Pretty much reads as all the rest of their guidelines, but most importantly, doesn't say anything specific "against" Halloween.

While we have cancelled our party, the yard will still be set up and candy bags will be distributed. Fingers crossed the weather and wind cooperate this year.

Cheers.


----------



## Rahnefan

Tokwik said:


> Let's actually look that up..
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/daily-life-coping/holidays.html#halloween


How perfect is this:
"If screaming will likely occur, greater distancing is advised. "


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Rahnefan said:


> How perfect is this:
> "If screaming will likely occur, greater distancing is advised. "


... because the virus travels on sound waves ... ?


----------



## corey872

Dr. Maniaco said:


> ... because the virus travels on sound waves ... ?


Not specifically on 'sound waves' but on microscopic droplets that everyone emits when the breathe, talk, cough, sneeze, yell, scream, etc. Of course the harder you exhale for what ever reason [scream] the more droplets you make and the further you propel them.

This is where you get news like the 61 person choir practice where 53 people got sick, 3 were hospitalized, 2 died.

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6919e6.htm


----------



## Rahnefan

*Misinformation in Georgia*

My state...some days I just don't know.

"Dr. Audrey Arona, the Gwinnett Newton Rockdale Health Department director...stated in a written response that the CDC doesn't have any guidance specific to the holiday."

I hope she is merely confused. CDC has issued clear guidance including activities listed in three levels of risk.

Traditional tick or treating, in case anybody else ain't got the news yet, is considered a Higher risk activity by the CDC, for the whole nation. Just FYI


----------



## Rahnefan

Hey, re: fog machines and C19, I found this:
https://www.firstoption.group/what-s-new/news-posts/fog--haze-machines-and-covid

Summary: they say there's no hard data showing risk or benefit.
They are selling a service, I know; but not to Joe Public, and this particular page does not have a hook or anything on it.


----------



## Sblanck

Interesting Rahnefan. I hadnt even thought about fog spreading droplets.


----------



## hauntgeek

Fingers crossed, this Halloween will be back to (almost) normal... some tips for haunts for 2021: Prepare for a Record Turnout for the 2021 Haunt Season


----------

